# Danish ribs



## Puff1 (May 6, 2006)

I got a good deal on some Danish ribs today, $13 for 10lbs.
Iwas wondering if anybody has tried them, if so what did ya' think?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 6, 2006)

ok, here's my humble opinion..

Danish ribs were sold in restaurants at high prices, creating the impression they were the filet mignon of ribs.

Danish ribs are smaller and less meaty than our normal bb's.

Danish ribs are easier for restaurants to cook quickly.

At some point, some kind of food safety issue somewhere ceased the
import of Danish ribs.  When the ban was lifted, the ribs were re-introduced at low prices to try to get them popular again.

 I bought them at that point, and was not happy with the amount of
meat on the bones.  Kinda like eatin chicken ribs.

  Imho. IIRC.


----------



## Puff1 (May 6, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ok, here's my humble opinion..
> 
> Danish ribs were sold in restaurants at high prices, creating the impression they were the filet mignon of ribs.
> 
> ...


I talked to Bruce earlier, he pretty much said the same thing.
I did buy 'em and i'm gonna' try 'em :!: 
Maybe on the inlaw's next weekend :!: 
I never knew there was that much history on them, thanks for the info Cap :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 7, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Always bets to try stuff on the inlaws!  #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2006)

Puffy, I used to cook them when they were dirt cheap.  I agree they're not awfully meaty, but not too bad either.  Try grilling them vs. smoking.


----------



## Puff1 (May 7, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puffy, I used to cook them when they were dirt cheap.  I agree they're not awfully meaty, but not too bad either.  Try grilling them vs. smoking.


No precooking or anything?
Just throw them on the grill  
Thats the way the wife likes 'em


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

What a dull thread this turned out to be...  #-o


----------



## Puff1 (May 7, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> What a dull thread this turned out to be...  #-o


And your'e point is........


----------



## Finney (May 7, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> What a dull thread this turned out to be...  #-o


And.... 
What a long.... Strange trip it's been......


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 7, 2006)

Yeah, I was hopeing for a real slug fest! Kinda like the 1 that got deleted this morning! That would have been a 7 pager by now!   :lcry:


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You missed all the hoopla while you were sleeping in 'till 3 this afternoon... #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 8, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should be banned from this board for saying such a thing!  Precook????  If you wanna go that route, you might as well make your Q in a crock pot!   [-X  8-[


----------



## DATsBBQ (May 8, 2006)

Costco had some lamb ribs from Denmark last week, but they weren't giving them away. Can't remember exactly but the werent cheap enough to get me to buy some. I do remember boneless leg-0-lamb at $4/lb. Kind of wish I would have bought one them.
DATsBBQ


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 8, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2m42b2pt]Yeah, I was hopeing for a real slug fest! Kinda like the 1 that got deleted this morning! That would have been a 7 pager by now!   :lcry:



d@mn, sounds like i missed a good one.  what was it about?[/quote:2m42b2pt]

Hard to believe....Wolfe Rub!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 8, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3c1qc5y6]Hard to believe....Wolfe Rub!


seriously?  who gets that fired up over rub? wait don't tell me...[/quote:3c1qc5y6]

Brian "certain" folks just get under the skin.  The fight was in part caused by Wolfe Rub, but it was more just people trying to cause trouble.


----------



## Puff1 (May 8, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should be banned from this board for saying such a thing!  Precook????  If you wanna go that route, you might as well make your Q in a crock pot!   [-X  8-[[/quote:1q3f8c4w]
WTF, I was just asking a question, won't they be to tough just slappin' them on the grill


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 8, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF, I was just asking a question, won't they be to tough just slappin' them on the grill [/quote:163yxi7f]

You didn't cook those things yet? We were hopeing you would be telling us if they were tough or not!


----------



## Puff1 (May 8, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF, I was just asking a question, won't they be to tough just slappin' them on the grill [/quote:1nd4150a]

You didn't cook those things yet? We were hopeing you would be telling us if they were tough or not![/quote:1nd4150a]
Nope haven't cooked them.


----------



## Finney (May 8, 2006)

Well get on it boy. #-o


----------



## Puff1 (May 8, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Well get on it boy. #-o


Will I get banned if I cook them


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're history either way!   :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (May 8, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only if you pre-cook them!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF, I was just asking a question, won't they be to tough just slappin' them on the grill [/quote:2ohuea1y]

Oh you're a sensitive lil' beoach ain't you??  You're a big boy now, you don't boil ribs or anything else for that matter before you BBQ.  #-o   Yeah they would be tough if you just slap them down and grill the shit out of them.  But if you use a bit of common sense they'll turn out fine!  I'd grill them indirect with a higher heat, around 300 for an hour or so, until they tear easily or the meat starts to pull back from the bone.  Then I'd sauce and finish them direct.  They will not take nearly as long as BB's or spares.  That's all I was trying to say, Lil' Puffy.


----------



## Puff1 (May 9, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF, I was just asking a question, won't they be to tough just slappin' them on the grill [/quote:29le5xks]

Oh you're a sensitive lil' beoach ain't you??  You're a big boy now, you don't boil ribs or anything else for that matter before you BBQ.  #-o   Yeah they would be tough if you just slap them down and grill the shit out of them.  But if you use a bit of common sense they'll turn out fine!  I'd grill them indirect with a higher heat, around 300 for an hour or so, until they tear easily or the meat starts to pull back from the bone.  Then I'd sauce and finish them direct.  They will not take nearly as long as BB's or spares.  That's all I was trying to say, Lil' Puffy. [/quote:29le5xks]
 :tant:  You hurts my feelings you does :tant:
I'm going to boil the crap out of those beeeaaatches :evillaugh:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh you're a sensitive lil' beoach ain't you??  You're a big boy now, you don't boil ribs or anything else for that matter before you BBQ.  #-o   

Yeah they would be tough if you just slap them down and grill the shit out of them.  But if you use a bit of common sense they'll turn out fine!  I'd grill them indirect with a higher heat, around 300 for an hour or so, until they tear easily or the meat starts to pull back from the bone.  Then I'd sauce and finish them direct.  They will not take nearly as long as BB's or spares.  That's all I was trying to say, Lil' Puffy. [/quote:3l1yhuma]
 :tant:  You hurts my feelings you does :tant:
I'm going to boil the crap out of those beeeaaatches :evillaugh:[/quote:3l1yhuma]

You're the one that has to eat them and then live with yourself!  You should change the last two letters in your name to "S"! 8-[


----------



## Puff1 (May 9, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh you're a sensitive lil' beoach ain't you??  You're a big boy now, you don't boil ribs or anything else for that matter before you BBQ.  #-o   

Yeah they would be tough if you just slap them down and grill the shit out of them.  But if you use a bit of common sense they'll turn out fine!  I'd grill them indirect with a higher heat, around 300 for an hour or so, until they tear easily or the meat starts to pull back from the bone.  Then I'd sauce and finish them direct.  They will not take nearly as long as BB's or spares.  That's all I was trying to say, Lil' Puffy. [/quote:3er7yzw2]
 :tant:  You hurts my feelings you does :tant:
I'm going to boil the crap out of those beeeaaatches :evillaugh:[/quote:3er7yzw2]

You're the one that has to eat them and then live with yourself!  You should change the last two letters in your name to "S"! 8-[[/quote:3er7yzw2]
Pass?  
Sweet :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :tant:  You hurts my feelings you does :tant:
I'm going to boil the crap out of those beeeaaatches :evillaugh:[/quote:gxrkkfyr]

You're the one that has to eat them and then live with yourself!  You should change the last two letters in your name to "S"! 8-[[/quote:gxrkkfyr]
Pass?  
Sweet :!:[/quote:gxrkkfyr]

Of your screen name!


----------



## Puff1 (May 9, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :tant:  You hurts my feelings you does :tant:
I'm going to boil the crap out of those beeeaaatches :evillaugh:[/quote:32wjxu00]

You're the one that has to eat them and then live with yourself!  You should change the last two letters in your name to "S"! 8-[[/quote:32wjxu00]
Pass?  
Sweet :!:[/quote:32wjxu00]

Of your screen name![/quote:32wjxu00]
 #-o  Not good


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> You should change the last two letters in your name to "S"! 8-[


 :lmao:  :lcry: :lmao:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 9, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh you're a sensitive lil' beoach ain't you??  You're a big boy now, you don't boil ribs or anything else for that matter before you BBQ.  #-o   

Yeah they would be tough if you just slap them down and grill the shit out of them.  But if you use a bit of common sense they'll turn out fine!  I'd grill them indirect with a higher heat, around 300 for an hour or so, until they tear easily or the meat starts to pull back from the bone.  Then I'd sauce and finish them direct.  They will not take nearly as long as BB's or spares.  That's all I was trying to say, Lil' Puffy. [/quote:17ooog2n]
 :tant:  You hurts my feelings you does :tant:
I'm going to boil the crap out of those beeeaaatches :evillaugh:[/quote:17ooog2n]

You're the one that has to eat them and then live with yourself!  You should change the last two letters in your name to "S"! 8-[[/quote:17ooog2n]

See, and you all break my ball$ in the blueroom when I tell him that!


----------



## Puff1 (May 9, 2006)

I went to the supermarket to buy the Tri-Tip on sale.
Iwent by the diplay where they had the ribs in the case that I bought the other day, they had a package out so you could see them, they sure are skimpy


----------



## Woodman1 (May 9, 2006)

These are GREAT for comps! easy to see the bone for cutting. We got 10th of 61 with them in Mich last year. (We also got 29th of 32 in Ohio.) I like them!


----------



## Puff1 (May 9, 2006)

They look like all bone  
I guess I won't know until I try 'em :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> I went to the supermarket to buy the Tri-Tip on sale.
> Iwent by the diplay where they had the ribs in the case that I bought the other day, they had a package out so you could see them, they sure are skimpy



Now lookie here, do's daggone "diplays" is sumfin else ain't day?!   :lmao:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 9, 2006)

It blows my mind that the average schmo will buy some crap ass piece of meat just cuz it's frenched.

"Oooooh that's pretty... that's gotta be gooood."

Thanks you! ... $4 a lb. cha ching !


----------



## Woodman1 (May 10, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> They look like all bone
> I guess I won't know until I try 'em :!:



And the diff between that and a loin back would be?


----------



## DaleP (May 10, 2006)

Kroger has danish ribs on sale. Small and frozen but entirely tasty if cooked with enough foil. :razz:


----------



## Green Hornet (May 12, 2006)

Time for an experiment with yer ribs, Puff. Boil some...foil some...grill some... take a lot of pics and post the results. After all ya didn't pay much for them to begin with :!: 
And this IS about "Knowledge" ....says so right up top o my screen


----------



## Puff1 (May 12, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Time for an experiment with yer ribs, Puff. Boil some...foil some...grill some... take a lot of pics and post the results. After all ya didn't pay much for them to begin with :!:
> And this IS about "Knowledge" ....says so right up top o my screen


I had to scroll way up there, but i'll be damned your'e right :!: 
Point well taken :!: 
But I will not boil  
Thank you my brotha' :!: 
From your'e still wet behind the spares brotha' :!:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

The people who ran the KCBS judging class i took 3 weeks a go said that danish ribs cost a guy some points in a competition cause they smelled like fish


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 13, 2006)

CrazyWhiteMan said:
			
		

> The people who ran the KCBS judging class i took 3 weeks a go said that danish ribs cost a guy some points in a competition cause *they smelled like fish*



That's funny you mentioned that.  I was in Chili's several years ago and had their Baby Back ribs and they smelled and tasted like fish.  I didn't worry too much about it because I thought it was just because they used the same grill to cook fish and ribs on.  But now I wonder if they were serving the Danish ribs?   #-o


----------

